# Factory AMP for '94 W36



## cooper (Dec 19, 2004)

Need to replace the factory amp in a 1994 540i (W36). Who sells reconditioned ones? BMW wants more than what the car is worth.


----------



## vballDrummer (Dec 29, 2004)

cooper said:


> Need to replace the factory amp in a 1994 540i (W36). Who sells reconditioned ones? BMW wants more than what the car is worth.


I pulled a HK Amp from my 2000 540i; maybe someone else knows if this will work. Have no idea of a fair price ....


----------

